# Marc Jacobs FAQs



## Dawn

Leather and Interior Care

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/grainne-memphis-bags-and-water-stain-repellant-448432.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...s-with-apple-guard-rain-repellent-393949.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/the-leather-my-mbmj-bag-looks-dry-help-330168.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...aner-conditioner-taking-color-off-294458.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/how-what-do-you-spray-your-mjs-protect-298231.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/taking-care-of-your-mjs-263416.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/oh-no-a-stain-one-my-blake-pockets-217712.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/about-stain-repellent-61529.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/how-to-care-for-your-mj-bag-82314.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/conditioner-for-mbmj-groovee-369063.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/which-leather-conditioner-416897.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/caring-for-treating-fall-08-mj-lambskin-bags-400219.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/newbie-question-about-purse-care-397217.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/general-marc-jacobs-care-questions-220860.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/now-since-i-got-my-1st-mj-how-115091.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/how-do-you-care-for-your-mj-bags-165980.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mt-cherry-blossom-venetia-got-wet-171531.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mj-calfskin-in-the-rain-182773.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/how-you-supposed-clean-your-bag-lol-im-95357.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/the-leather-my-mbmj-bag-looks-dry-help-330168.html
**patent question answered - scroll down a bit**http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/how-what-do-you-spray-your-mjs-protect-298231.html

Cleaning Suede Inside Bag
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/how-do-you-clean-the-inside-your-bag-548101.html

Cleaning interior Canvas
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/badly-stained-lining-in-marc-jacob-stam-black-563908.html


----------



## Dawn

Repairs
*
Repairs associated with Marc Jacobs/Moda Express*
  ***http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mj-reapir-center-452631.html*** 
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/has-anyone-sent-their-bag-to-mj-repair-108188.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/marc-jacobs-repairs-443805.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mj-repair-question-442959.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mj-repairs-how-long-324389.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/marc-jacobs-lifetime-repairs-372075.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mbmj-repair-missing-hillier-screw-but-its-after-543874.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/calling-tpf-that-have-sent-bags-diego-repair-396174.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/does-repairs-mail-out-replacement-straps-393167.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mj-repairs-by-moda-express-in-nj-124142.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mj-zipper-pull-repair-72370.html

*Third Party Repairs (not through MJ)*
  West Coast
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/reputable-shop-in-west-coast-449491.html
  East Coast
  [FONT=&quot]http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/third-party-mj-repairs-in-nyc-311730.html[/FONT]
online
Loving My Bags: http://www.lovinmybags.com/


----------



## Dawn

Difficult Zippers
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/difficult-zipper-49185.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/sticky-zippers-146120.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/difficult-zippers-290940.html


----------



## Dawn

Color Transfer

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/help-desperately-need-your-help-458328.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/blue-hillier-color-transfer-454326.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mj-color-block-damaged-after-2-hours-451201.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...-question-removing-imbedded-color-444314.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/should-i-worry-about-color-transfer-my-new-354124.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/my-mbymj-hillier-saddle-has-jean-color-transfer-324517.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/denim-dye-transfer-white-leather-bags-there-fix-300717.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mbmj-colour-transfer-question-290178.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/help-patent-color-transfer-260591.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mbmj-newbie-color-bleeding-question-215463.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/color-transfer-65888.html


----------



## Dawn

Differences between Marc Jacobs Collection and Marc by Marc Jacobs

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mj-vs-mbmj-opinions-thanks-441303.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/whats-the-difference-b-n-mj-marc-mj-29239.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/marc-by-marc-jacobs-vs-marc-jacobs-34896.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mbmj-where-are-they-produced-200027.html


----------

